# Labor for sheetrocking a room



## counselor (Dec 3, 2011)

cost for sheetroking a room 23x12


----------



## counselor (Dec 3, 2011)

What would be the labor cost for installing sheetrock in a room 23x12 ft?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

2 guys - 1 day


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

What were you quoted? Where do you live? 1st flr, 2nd flr, basement? do you have to demo the old drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most sheetrocker get paid by the board one price to hang, one to finish.
Your going to have to get some local prices, check referances. If the finisher does a bad job it can be misserable trying to fix it. Do not pay them in full, most often there paid 1/2 when the hanging is done, the balance when the finishing is done. Do not pay for the finish utill it's been checked out with a strong light held at an angle, mark the flaws with blue painter tape, do fall for the old, pay me know and I'll come back and fix those flaws later, there not coming back.
In my area with an 8' ceiling and first floor it can range from $10.00 to $14.00 per 4 X 12 board to hang and finish. But I've heard of much higher prices closer to the citys.
No way is hanging and finishing a room that size going to be done in 1-1/2 days, for a paint ready job it will take some more time then that.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

$0.00 for labor - do it yourself. :thumbup:

For me to do my bedroom (13x13') it was around $200.00 for all materials (wall, mud, tools, paint)


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Snav said:


> $0.00 for labor - do it yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> For me to do my bedroom (13x13') it was around $200.00 for all materials (wall, mud, tools, paint)


Go, Mama Snav! DIY all the way.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

counselor said:


> cost for sheetroking a room 23x12


Why does one ask a DIY site how much labor costs?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Eventually these types of posts will be prohibited---it's just to easy to start poking fun --or to boring repeating--the old---get local pricing.

These questions are always asked by people who don't even list their location.

A service is not like buying a pound of rice---rice is rice--but drywall? I've been on jobs where the drywall needed to be boomed in with a crane---how can one price fit all?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's like asking "how long is a rope"???


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

so there is no average range? like say 20-40/sheet depending on location


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

The only way to get a average range for your geographical location, is to ask tradesman who work there. Call 3 or 4 local guys and ask. If they are smart, they will want to see the room first. Let them come by and give an estimate.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think a price can be given according to the question, "cost for sheetroking a room 23x12" 
What is the hieght? 
What is the location? 
How is the access? 
Electric, water, and porta-pot available?
With material or without? 
What are the walls? 
What is the ceiling? 
What is the finish?
Do you want it done right the 1st time?
Scrapout and cleanup?

So the big question is, what is the scope of work.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

packer_rich said:


> The only way to get a average range for your geographical location, is to ask tradesman who work there. Call 3 or 4 local guys and ask. If they are smart, they will want to see the room first. Let them come by and give an estimate.


so the funny thing is we did that, and estimates ranged from 3500 to over 11K


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

federer said:


> so the funny thing is we did that, and estimates ranged from 3500 to over 11K


Wow - and some people pay that?  Time for me to set up shop - I see a living in the makes . . . holy cow. Just stunning!


----------

